# Insurance damage appraisal TTA Appraisals Hires Uber Drivers Nationwide.



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Hi Everyone!

I happened on the below post on another Uber site while looking for other ways to make money with my car. Has anyone here ever heard of or worked for TTA Appraisal?

https://www.tta-appraisal.com/join-vidotek-program/


----------



## circle1

Thanks!


----------



## Kater Gator

Someone please post if you sign up and share the experience. Thanks for posting


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Kater Gator said:


> Someone please post if you sign up and share the experience. Thanks for posting


Hi KG. I changed the title, so hopefully we will hear from Uber drivers shortly,


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I happened on the below post on another Uber site while looking for other ways to make money with my car. Has anyone here ever heard of or worked for TTA Appraisal?
> 
> https://www.tta-appraisal.com/join-vidotek-program/
> 
> View attachment 128268


UberVehicleDamageAppraisal? Do we have to go climb around impound lots looking for a vehicle that was damaged a week earlier or is this for very minor fender benders in which the owner still has possession of their vehicle?


----------



## steveK2016

I picked up a girl at this massive State Farm office building once who was an independent insurance adjuste. She made very good money, she recommended that I get into it, takes some state tests to get qualified but she said it was the best decision she'd made. She makes well over $100k a year. She definitely recommended independent as they make more then the staff adjusters.


----------



## joewatt

I made the initial move of providing my contact info - I'll post progress reports-


----------



## Butter

They finally got back to me after a week with a bunch of PDF forms to fill out and a bunch of pictures to take. I finally sent it all in just a few minutes ago. It's $25 per session and $0.50/mile that exceeds a 40 mile round trip. I called as well today and there is some kind of app on your phone but the pictures for the application need to be sent via email. Oh, you also have to make arrangements for the vehicle owner to arrange the visit.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Sounds like the insurance industry acting 'disruptive'. Not to improve efficiency though but to eliminate paying the adjuster a salary. Will probably succeed by gigging the claims to starving rideshare drivers willing to do just about anything legal in exchange for peanuts.


----------



## steveK2016

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Sounds like the insurance industry acting 'disruptive'. Not to improve efficiency though but to eliminate paying the adjuster a salary. Will probably succeed by gigging the claims to starving rideshare drivers willing to do just about anything legal in exchange for peanuts.


There's still an adjuster that working the case, the adjuster just doesn't have to go on site anymore with this. From the sound of it, you will get on the phone with the adjuster and will talk you through where to point the camera. You essentially become the eyes of the adjuster.

Does that mean less work for the adjuster? Yup and independent adjusters get paid by the job, so that means the adjuster will be able to go through more claims.

Now, that may mean they will need less adjusters, so this type of "disruption" of the industry may reduce the growth of independent adjusters...

It would be smart, if it's not already part of the system, for this app to be used much like Uber as an on demand service for independent adjusters.

So say I, as an adjuster, just got 5 jobs for the day. I submit the 5 jobs to this app and I get 5 drivers go to each vehicle and record the damage. I just finished the 5 jobs from the comfort of my home office and got paid the same amount, less the $25+ fees I paid to the app.

Is that how the app works or does your app only work for internal claim adjustment?


----------



## Kizzel00

I got approved maybe 2 weeks ago, still haven't received any jobs for it yet


----------



## Transportador

This gig would be good only during the day and good weather. I would not think you can do this at night.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Kizzel00 said:


> I got approved maybe 2 weeks ago, still haven't received any jobs for it yet


Really? Well, that sucks. I sent in my docs via DocuSign. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Woohaa

Make more money by completing the state requirements and working as a freelance appraiser.


----------



## Butter

They have activated me as well and no work from them so far.


----------



## day tripper yeah...

activated as well for over a month....no assignments yet......don't think I'll take it if i get one.....just like UBER.....they don't pay enough.....


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

I spoke with TTA Appraisals yesterday. They are processing my paperwork and I should start receiving jobs this coming Monday, July 3rd. If I actually receive a job, I will try to work it into my busy schedule as I am crazy busy thru to July 5 [my birthday lol] due to the long 4th of July holiday here in Las Vegas. More to come...



day tripper yeah... said:


> activated as well for over a month....no assignments yet......don't think I'll take it if i get one.....just like UBER.....they don't pay enough.....


...well, I don't like hearing that some have been approved, but haven't received any work from TTA. Still, Las Vegas is likely considered the number #1 state when it comes to auto accidents, or so I've read. Countless billboards line our freeway off-ramps and strip advertising personal injury attorneys for this very reason. I will stay optimistic until its time not to be.


----------



## Andretti

25 bucks doesn't sound like a lot in the normal scheme of things, but I suppose to an Uber driver close-by it might be worth a shot. But I dunno. 25 bucks, less tax and vehicle expense, to go up to 40 miles and do the work. It might be more hassle than it's worth.

But I do like the creative use of the rideshare infrastructure. I suspect there's going to be plenty more start-ups like this!

Well!

I just looked at the website, and saw the app is marketed to be sent to the vehicle owner via email. It's also being marketed to repair shops.

So now I'm wondering why they would need Uber drivers? Maybe if the vehicle owner is incapacitated, or uncooperative?


----------



## Frontier Guy

$25 isn't worth it. Make it $100 and it might be worth it.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

In most cases, it would take me driving [2] one-way trips to accumulate $25 (excluding tips), so I guess it's worth it.


----------



## Guest

Signed up a few weeks ago, and no work so far. I think this is a big nothing.


----------



## day tripper yeah...

a big nothing burger....but now they have all my info.......wooops....


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

...[sigh], I don't know. TTA seems like a well-established company. Below is a link to their new website, which isn't bad in my opinion. No real complaints to speak of on the usual sites. I even Googled _"TTA Appraisal Job Scam"_ and got nothing. I guess I'll see what happens on Monday.

https://www.tta-appraisal.com/


----------



## Andretti

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> In most cases, it would take me driving [2] one-way trips to accumulate $25 (excluding tips), so I guess it's worth it.


Well, yeah but their literature claims the driving rate is 50c a mile AFTER 40 miles! In other words, you can go 40 miles away for that 25 bucks! And if a job takes you out of the market for over an hour, that's the two rides for $25 in my city if it's busy like on Saturday nights.

But I'm not trying to dissuade you, just playing Devil's Advocate.

Good Luck!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Andretti said:


> Well, yeah but their literature claims the driving rate is 50c a mile AFTER 40 miles! In other words, you can go 40 miles away for that 25 bucks! And if a job takes you out of the market for over an hour, that's the two rides for $25 in my city if it's busy like on Saturday nights.
> 
> But I'm not trying to dissuade you, just playing Devil's Advocate.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


No, it's okay. You are correct. But the 'guy' I spoke with told me that [they] make every attempt to keep you close to your base. I know that's a 'standard' line of bull. Nevertheless, I'll give TTA the benefit of doubt for now. I would obviously turn down a job that resulted in loss on my end - maybe [1], but only if I were receiving a steady flow of work.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Kizzel00 said:


> I got approved maybe 2 weeks ago, still haven't received any jobs for it yet


Same here.


----------



## sirius black

It's 20 miles one way before the $0.50/mile kicks in, not 40, so if you have one 30 miles away, you receive $35. I've done 3 of these so far, and I've been in the system for about 3 weeks, so it's not very "busy" in my market at this time. I drive late afternoons/early evening, so I schedule the inspections before I plan to start driving, this way it's like a $25 starting point. The entire inspection takes about 10 minutes, so *If * you can schedule it in with your regular driving, you can make OK $ doing it. Two of the three I've done have been <10 miles away. The 3rd was 28 miles and into the farthest reach of the Uber service area, and they agreed to the amount I requested, based on dead miles for me, *before* I accepted the assignment. If it's too far away, don't accept it.


----------



## Frontier Guy

I forwarded the website for this to a friend that runs a body shop, he was very leery of it, questioning how many of these vehicles will require multiple visits from a real adjuster once the vehicle hits the body shop, wasting everyone's time and delaying repairs.


----------



## Spotscat

I did my first inspection for TTA today - easier than stealing candy from a baby!

First, you download the TTA Vidotek app to your phone after you're approved. When there is a job they send you an e-mail telling you where the vehicle is, you can either accept or decline the job. Anything within a 20 mile radius of where you live they don't pay mileage for, but they pay .50/mile for anything over 40 miles total. The job I got was in Jefferson City, MO, and when I looked it up on Mapquest, it was 39.2 miles one-way from my house to where the car was located. I sent them an e-mail, and they authorized an additional $19.50 for mileage (78.4 total miles minus 40 miles = 38.4 additional miles @ .50/mile = $19.20 rounded up to $19.50.

I get to the body shop, tell them I'm with TTA Appraisal and I need to take some pictures of a particular vehicle - I give them the info that TTA e-mailed me - and she tells me where the vehicle is on their lot. I find the vehicle, open the Vidotek app, and it walks me through the sequence of what they need pictures of.

Here's the best part - the app automatically uploads the pictures to TTA's file as you are taking them, so they can see immediately what you are taking pictures of! No having to attach them to an e-mail, scan them to a folder and upload it, nothing of the sort! You take pictures, the phone uploads them, and they see what you take pictures of - it couldn't be easier!

TTA will tell you that there is no such thing as too many pictures - they would rather have 50 pictures than 5 - so you take about 3 dozen pictures with your cell phone camera. Then at the end you live video chat with an adjuster who looks over the pictures and determines if they need anything else (they didn't), and you're done!

30 minutes of my time, and I'm headed home! My only out of pocket expense was $4.99 plus tax for a yardstick (you'll put that in the pictures of the accident damage to provide a frame of reference), and all kidding aside - it took me longer to find a store that sold a yardstick (Walmart, then Home Depot, then finally found one at Ace Hardware) than it did to take the pictures.

45 minute drive to Jeff City, 30 minutes to take photos, 45 minute drive back... $44.50. If I had been smart, I'd have used the Uber app to try to find a passenger going to Jeff City or back to CoMo, and made Uber money on the road trip!

I could see where if someone lived in a large city, they could make some money doing this - the work is not the least bit difficult, and the app is a piece of cake to use!


----------



## Veju

I have t to pay for my own background check. Count me out.


----------



## surlywynch

I read that as if Uber or Lyft has completed a background check of you within the last 90 days, you were good to go. I might be wrong...


----------



## Spotscat

surlywynch said:


> I read that as if Uber or Lyft has completed a background check of you within the last 90 days, you were good to go. I might be wrong...


You are correct - if you submit a copy of your Uber or Lyft background check that was done within the last 90 days, they don't require you to have their background check.


----------



## surlywynch

Anyone here successfully gotten a copy of their background check? I started with Uber almost 2 years ago, Lyft within 90 days.


----------



## Spotscat

surlywynch said:


> Anyone here successfully gotten a copy of their background check? I started with Uber almost 2 years ago, Lyft within 90 days.


Go to the Uber dashboard, and click "Help". Find the link "For Partners", and click on that. Click on the link "Signing Up". and look for the "Can I Dispute the Results of my Background Check".

Click on that, and then look for the "Contact Checkr" link. That will take you to Checkr, where you'll input some info and get your background check.


----------



## steveK2016

Is $25 worth it? That's subjective. If you are a full time Uber driver and you are just out on the road and received a request for 5 miles away for $25, all you had to do when you got to that destination 5 miles away was walk around a car with your smartphone for probably 5 minutes. You think that's not worth it?

To earn $25 with UberX, you probably spent 35 miles doing so and upwards of 40 minutes of your time. If it ever ended up getting busy, I wouldn't mind having this in the back pocket. It sounds appointment based, so imagine if I got 10 requests that I need to schedule with the car owner. Could I base my appointments on driving route to maximize my driving efficiency and also book them all Saturday so I could knock them all out in a few hours?

if it does become busy, this sounds more appealing then Uber in my opinion. No pax in your car, no ratings and you aren't putting miles on your car while doing the job itself.


----------



## Spotscat

steveK2016 said:


> To earn $25 with UberX, you probably spent 35 miles doing so and upwards of 40 minutes of your time. If it ever ended up getting busy, I wouldn't mind having this in the back pocket. It sounds appointment based, so imagine if I got 10 requests that I need to schedule with the car owner. Could I base my appointments on driving route to maximize my driving efficiency and also book them all Saturday so I could knock them all out in a few hours?


I got the e-mail about the job late Wednesday afternoon, and I had 48 hours to complete it. The body shop I went to was open 8-5 M-F - so those were the parameters I had to abide by.

As I said - if I had been thinking (or more familiar with what the job entailed), I'd have requested a passenger to Jefferson City, done the TTA job, then requested a passenger back to Columbia, and let Uber pay me for going down and back.

I think you're on the right track - if you can figure out how to schedule the TTA jobs around your Uber driving, you could make some decent money!


----------



## Veju

"we can't find a report of you in our system"


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Hi All. I was just informed that the recruiter that 'recruited' Uber drivers for a position with TTA is no longer with the company. I am not surprised since many passed TTA's hiring requirements, but never received work. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi All. I was just informed that the recruiter that 'recruited' Uber drivers for a position with TTA is no longer with the company. I am not surprised since many passed TTA's hiring requirements, but never received work. I will keep everyone posted.


Hi Uberdriverlasvegas. First, thanks for your interest in becoming a VidoTek for TTA. I just discovered this thread and wanted to chime in to answer questions or clear up any concerns you may have.

Over the years, insurance adjusters frequently find themselves in a position where the closest appraiser is hundreds of miles away from their insured's vehicle location. This can really hinder the cycle time (turnaround) of a claim and be quite an expensive inspection in the end. As smart phone and internet technology continues to improve, why should damage inspections be limited to appraisers only? It doesn't need to be, which is why we have carefully developed our VidoSee app and have grown an in-house team of expert damage appraisers to assist drivers like you to perform these 5-10 minute inspections. With that said, I can assure you this program is 100% legitimate. Please click the following link to view the press release we ran today formally announcing our program:

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2017/07/prweb14491835.htm

We are ecstatic at how well our program has been received thus far. Our VidoTek recruiting process is not that of a singular effort, however. The gentleman I believe you are referring to was one of our recruiting managers who assisted VidoTek applicants through the on-boarding process. While he will certainly be missed, we have multiple hands involved to ensure applicants join our roster in as seamless of a manner as possible.

We can appreciate your enthusiasm and desire to begin receiving assignments. Bear in mind, at this initial stage, our VidoTek program is not intended to be an UBER or Lyft replacement, but rather one to supplement your driving income. SteveK2016 had a solid take:



> It sounds appointment based, so imagine if I got 10 requests that I need to schedule with the car owner. Could I base my appointments on driving route to maximize my driving efficiency and also book them all Saturday so I could knock them all out in a few hours?


It's a flexible opportunity to improve your income as a rideshare driver. Assignment volume relies on a few important variables. Season/weather and location just to name a few. Obviously less populated areas are subject to receive less volume than larger metropolitan areas. Though, from what we've seen so far, many folks are apt to take on assignments near their suburban primary residence as well as the major city they frequent for UBER or Lyft. Be sure to inform your representative how far you're willing to drive.

While we are clearly in the early stages of rolling out this program nationwide, we encourage folks to join in at the start. Relative to your area, assignment volume for virtual inspections will continue to grow heading into the new year and amplify thereafter. Although not guaranteed, early adopters may benefit in the long term.

We are truly excited to see this take off. Let me know if you have any questions, Uberdriverlasvegas. Thanks!


----------



## Veju

Id give it a shot but im not paying for my own background check.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

Veju said:


> Id give it a shot but im not paying for my own background check.


You do not pay us to get started, Veju. A $10 background check fee is only taken out from your first paycheck. So if you completed 8 assignments your first month you would receive $190 from us instead of $200.


----------



## Veju

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## TBone

I'll give it a try. I love cars and sell performance car parts so this works for me. Maybe I'll get to see some wrecked or modded cars and supercars.


----------



## Boom611

TTA Appraisal said:


> You do not pay us to get started, Veju. A $10 background check fee is only taken out from your first paycheck. So if you completed 8 assignments your first month you would receive $190 from us instead of $200.


Signed up about a month ago got 1 job 75 miles from my house they refused to approve the cost so I declined their offer.
Heard nothing since.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

Boom611 said:


> Signed up about a month ago got 1 job 75 miles from my house they refused to approve the cost so I declined their offer.
> Heard nothing since.


Sorry to hear the assignment didn't get approved, Boom611. A 150 mile round trip job should have been at minimum $100 (additional $1/mile paid one way on top of that flat $25 rate). Is this in the ballpark of what was offered?


----------



## Boom611

TTA Appraisal said:


> Sorry to hear the assignment didn't get approved, Boom611. A 150 mile round trip job should have been at minimum $100 (additional $1/mile paid one way on top of that flat $25 rate). Is this in the ballpark of what was offered?


No $72.50 and the location was without decent roads for mist of the time.
This would have been 3 hrs my time.



Boom611 said:


> No $72.50 and the location was without decent roads for mist of the time.
> This would have been 3 hrs my time.


Nothing since so I imagine they removed me for not accepting the offer.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

Boom611 said:


> Nothing since so I imagine they removed me for not accepting the offer.


I can assure you they wouldn't remove you for declining a 150 mile round trip assignment. Now, if you constantly decline short distance assignments, client managers may be less likely to look your way and instead turn to a VidoTek inspector or appraiser who is more inclined to accept the job.

As mentioned in my post from yesterday, there are many variables that go into assignment volume and it's all relative to the area you reside. While you may not be seeing much action right now, I can assure you moving forward our overall volume of VidoTek assignments will continue to grow. Throw seasonal weather/catastrophes into the mix and suddenly there's an abundance of inspections to go around. It's just the way it works in our industry.

I like how SteveK2016 put it, keep us in your back pocket!


----------



## Veju

Submitted all my paperwork this afternoon. Just waiting to hear back.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

PM'ed you, Veju!


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Geez...am I off today or what? I was two seconds or steps behind by entire day - you know, one of those days where you wished you'd stayed in bed.

ANYWAY... I had to resort to looking up an online explanation for acronyms 'PM' and 'Vegu'. I quickly deduced that "PM" stood for Private Message, but found several interpretations for Vegu.

That said, I appreciate TTA's recent guidance and feedback to Uber/Lyft drivers on this site. Most who drive full-time, such as myself, are very open to adding a secondary [or third] revenue source to his/her present 'rideshare' income.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

Glad to help!

Veju is actually the name of one of your fellow UberPeople members also inquiring on this thread.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

Oh...lol, thanks


----------



## Spotscat

Did my 2nd inspection today - again, easier than stealing candy from a small child!

Only one minor problem - and it wasn't Vidotek's fault. I was way out in a rural area with poor cell service (not even 3G), and instead of being able to talk to an adjuster at the office about if they needed any additional photographs before I left the claimant, I had to drive 8 miles back to town before the photographs would upload to Vidotek.

Other than that little glitch... life is good!


----------



## Veju

How far away was it?


----------



## Spotscat

Veju said:


> How far away was it?


155 miles round-trip.


----------



## Veju

Spotscat said:


> 155 miles round-trip.


So the payout was what, $82-$83?


----------



## 2Cents

Spotscat said:


> You are correct - if you submit a copy of your Uber or Lyft background check that was done within the last 90 days, they don't require you to have their background check.


So Uber and Lyft are going to pay for your background checks and give them to you free of charge so that you may work for another company with out having to pay for one?


----------



## Spotscat

2Cents said:


> So Uber and Lyft are going to pay for your background checks and give them to you free of charge so that you may work for another company with out having to pay for one?


Yep. For once we don't get hosed.


----------



## 2Cents

Spotscat said:


> Yep. For once we don't get hosed.


Have they given you a copy of it?


----------



## Veju

I did the math and long trips with TTA may pay better then Uber with dead head miles. Example, I took a pax to orlando for a total of 147 miles each way for 300 total. Payout was $124. Without getting any return trips in this example, I would have made 42c/mile. If you can incorporate Uber into these TTA jobs, it already pays better then Uber for long trips.


----------



## Spotscat

Veju said:


> So the payout was what, $82-$83?


$82.50 - $57.50 for mileage and $25.00 for the inspection.

$25.00 for fuel, so $57.50 for three and a half hours drive time and the photographs... $16.42/hour.

I've said it before - someone who lives in a larger city and can figure out how to get Uber/Lyft rides to the claimant's location and back could make some decent $$ doing this!



2Cents said:


> Have they given you a copy of it?


Follow the links from Uber to the Checkr website and you can download a copy of your background check for free.


----------



## Trafficat

Spotscat said:


> I've said it before - someone who lives in a larger city and can figure out how to get Uber/Lyft rides to the claimant's location and back could make some decent $$ doing this!


My first TTA mission brought me out of state though so I could not pick up anyone for Uber or Lyft on the way to or from.

Pay for this gig is monthly in the middle of each month.


----------



## Spotscat

Veju said:


> I did the math and long trips with TTA may pay better then Uber with dead head miles. Example, I took a pax to orlando for a total of 147 miles each way for 300 total. Payout was $124. Without getting any return trips in this example, I would have made 42c/mile. If you can incorporate Uber into these TTA jobs, it already pays better then Uber for long trips.


Exactly!

Now say you figure out how to combine the trip to Orlando with a TTA job in, say... Lake Wales.

Uber pays you $124 for the Orlando trip, TTA pays you $105 approximately (200 miles Sarasota to Lake Wales round trip, 200 - 40 = 160 extra miles at .50/mile -- $80 + $25 inspection fee)... you combine the two, and you've just made almost $230 to drive to Orlando and stop off at Lake Wales on the way back and take some photographs.

Granted, this is an example, but as I've said... if someone can figure out how to combine an Uber/Lyft trip with a TTA job, the potential to make $$ is there!


----------



## Veju

Trafficat said:


> My first TTA mission brought me out of state though so I could not pick up anyone for Uber or Lyft on the way to or from.
> 
> Pay for this gig is monthly in the middle of each month.


How far if you don't mind me asking? Also, what if the person is a no show? Are you out all that time and money if you drive to the vehicle but are unable to make contact?


----------



## Telsa34

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I happened on the below post on another Uber site while looking for other ways to make money with my car. Has anyone here ever heard of or worked for TTA Appraisal?
> 
> https://www.tta-appraisal.com/join-vidotek-program/
> 
> View attachment 128268


I was hired by TTA appraisal here in Jacksonville Florida they're real good company to work for as far as I can see you install app on your phone you receive a email for your assignment they pay you mileage and $25 to drive out and do a video of either damaged cars or tractor trailers, in my case I drove into Jacksonville Florida took a picture and video of a damaged tractor trailer that paid me $25, then I opened up the back of the trailer to take pictures of the contents which were empty bottles there were on their way to be clean and filled with something they paid me another $25 so to me it's not a bad thing it doesn't pay a whole lot but they were really easy to work for you do have to buy a yardstick and be prepared to get your car muddy by driving in salvage yards anybody have any questions give me a p.m. They pay you on the 15th of every month. After leaving there I turn my Uber app on and drove for the rest of the day so it was a good way to start out my morning $50.


----------



## Trafficat

Veju said:


> How far if you don't mind me asking? Also, what if the person is a no show? Are you out all that time and money if you drive to the vehicle but are unable to make contact?


~130 miles round trip. Good question about the no-show. I've not read anything in the documentation about that circumstance.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

2Cents said:


> So Uber and Lyft are going to pay for your background checks and give them to you free of charge so that you may work for another company with out having to pay for one?


As a rule, you are entitled to receive a copy of your background check upon request. You can then take that same background check and present it to another company as long as you meet the company's timeline criteria - for TTA, I believe it's 90-days. I was recently approved for work with TTA and am awaiting my first assignment. Still, I plan to ask Uber for a copy of my background tomorrow to see how long it will take or if Uber will comply with my request.


----------



## 2Cents

TTA never sent me a welcome email after I signed up twice so I'm not feeling too warm and fuzzy about them having my info.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas

2Cents said:


> TTA never sent me a welcome email after I signed up twice so I'm not feeling too warm and fuzzy about them having my info.


One of TTA's reps has been on this site recently and has made attempts to answer questions about the position. I was first contacted by a TTA a rep who is no longer with the company and am now dealing with a rep by the name of Andrew Allen.

Here is his email address: [email protected]


----------



## 2Cents

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spotscat

Trafficat said:


> ~130 miles round trip. Good question about the no-show. I've not read anything in the documentation about that circumstance.


TTA sends you contact info for the claimant. You call them and set a mutually agreeable time.

FWIW - You don't need the claimant present, all you need is access to the vehicle and the ability to take a picture of the odometer reading - which usually requires the key to be in the ignition.



Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> As a rule, you are entitled to receive a copy of your background check upon request. You can then take that same background check and present it to another company as long as you meet the company's timeline criteria - for TTA, I believe it's 90-days. I was recently approved for work with TTA and am awaiting my first assignment. Still, I plan to ask Uber for a copy of my background tomorrow to see how long it will take or if Uber will comply with my request.


Checkr.com

Find the link for "Visit Checkr's Applicant Portal", and go from there .


----------



## yojimboguy

I filled out the online form days ago and haven't heard a thing from them. Not even an email they said would be coming with information and documents to fill out.

Oh, and I tried filling it out again today, and got a message that they already sent everything to me. But they didn't. I also checked my spam inbox in case it was sent there, but no luck.

Well, the good news is that I sent a message via the "contact us" link and said I received nothing. From that I got a response inside 10 minutes confirming I was in their system, asking me to check my spam box, and promising to resend the materials if I didn't find them. I've replied and verified that they weren't anywhere to be found.


----------



## Veju

I was approved yesterday. I'll post back if and when I get any.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

For those of you who experienced the same issue as yojimboguy, the problem has been rectified.

Your sign up went through and processed, however over the last few days we ran into a glitch with our confirmation e-mail trigger.

Check your inbox for the e-mail address you signed up with - the e-mail you should have received initially should now be there. If it is not, please check your junk mail and then reach out to me via Private Message with your first name and e-mail address. I can send you the documents directly.

Thanks, all!


----------



## yojimboguy

I've received the promised application documents.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

TTA Appraisal So, I received the email today and in the process to get done. 
Have questions I'm not quite clear on, it says; "Once we receive all the item mentioned above..." 
1. 36" Yardstick? lol
2. Photos of your vehicle
3. A "selfie" photo of you

I plan on faxing info, do you really need the yardstick faxed? LOL

OR, is it just the bottom 4 items that you need?

Thanks.

Uberdriverlasvegas Hey, have received any jobs yet? Read where you were thinking you would get a job by July 3.


----------



## Robert finnly

Spotscat said:


> $82.50 - $57.50 for mileage and $25.00 for the inspection.
> 
> $25.00 for fuel, so $57.50 for three and a half hours drive time and the photographs... $16.42/hour.
> 
> I've said it before - someone who lives in a larger city and can figure out how to get Uber/Lyft rides to the claimant's location and back could make some decent $$ doing this!
> 
> Follow the links from Uber to the Checkr website and you can download a copy of your background check for free.


Um what about tolls? 83 for 150 miles each way is horrible. That should of easily been $200 . Tgen usually on a 150 mile drive your getting hit with 60 in tolls. So hows this make sense?


----------



## Drider500

I just sent my docs in....


----------



## Veju

Haven't gotten any jobs in my area yet.


----------



## JimKE

Veju said:


> Haven't gotten any jobs in my area yet.


Me either. I think I've seen a total of about 5-6 jobs that people have actually completed. I'm sure it will take time to become a "thing." Or not.


----------



## TTA Appraisal

JimKE said:


> Me either. I think I've seen a total of about 5-6 jobs that people have actually completed. I'm sure it will take time to become a "thing." Or not.


JimKE, we're very much in the early stages of rolling out our program nationwide. We can assure you volume across the board will continue to rise heading toward the end of year. Though, as mentioned in one of our earlier posts, assignment volume will always vary depending on season, weather and be relative to the area you frequent.


----------



## 68350

Sent all docs in last night.


----------



## Xmikem1967x

I signed up over a month ago was approved had all my paperwork sent in and everything I have been given nothing in over a month I have still not started I'm just wondering what's going on I have emailed the person I was supposed to email and he keeps saying it's too slow at this time I need to get some help on this


----------



## 68350

Just received the confirmation email that I'm set up in the system, but the email suggests buying a $20 6.5 ft builders pocket rod instead of a yardstick...


----------



## sirius black

I've done a few of these, and they've all been the live video type. I'm sure it varies by location, but that's been my experience so far. I carry a standard tape measure and yardstick, but I've pulled them out of the trunk exactly once - on the first assignment. Never used them.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I happened on the below post on another Uber site while looking for other ways to make money with my car. Has anyone here ever heard of or worked for TTA Appraisal?
> 
> https://www.tta-appraisal.com/join-vidotek-program/
> 
> View attachment 128268


They called me, but as it turns out, even in San Diego, a fairly large city, they told me they give most the work to their company guys first, and if they aren't busy, then independent contractors, and there were a number of them already in San Diego. So, I asked him about a realistic idea of how much work I would get, and it was like, 'every now and then", Might be nice once in a while if it is slow, but, naah, not looking for piecemeal work, but if it were like, 9 of these a day, then I would be interested.

But, thanks for the info, and if you come across other ways of making money ( other than the well known, like Flex, etc ) please let us know. I'm looking for something that pays good.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Just did my first job yesterday, 268 miles round trip. Can't imagine that this will be the norm.


----------



## Boom611

TriadUberGoober said:


> Just did my first job yesterday, 268 miles round trip. Can't imagine that this will be the norm.


And you got paid howmuch?


----------



## TriadUberGoober

If the formula is 25.00 + ((one way mileage - 20) * 0.50) then I should receive $144. Spent about $11 for gas brings it to$133 for 5 hours work. $26.60/hour, better than I will see on Uber.


----------



## Lord Moyne

I was approved and haven't gotten any "real" jobs yet but I did get an email for what apparently was a test run, so I did the inspection on my own vehicle:

The following is the vehicle owners information, the vehicle description and the inspection location. Please make contact with the vehicle owner within 12 hours of receiving this email and confirm the inspection location before going out. When you make contact with the vehicle owner, please let them know you are inspecting their vehicle for TTA Appraisal Co. on behalf of Test . Once you confirm the location, please inspect the vehicle within 24 hours. If the vehicle is at a tow yard or body shop, please make contact with the facility to confirm location. If you cannot make contact with the vehicle owner or shop, or if you cannot inspect the vehicle within 24 hours, please reply back to my email advising of the status.

The vehicle information, the inspection location and the contact information as follows:
Owner: TEST Name 951-970-2942 cell
Vehicle:
Located at: Residence, TEST Name, 12007
TTA File #: 45624
Claim #: Test


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Well, I just received word that today's job was cancelled, for me, because they didn't realize how far away it wasy (100 miles). I guess I can't look forward to any more big paydays.


----------



## Boom611

TriadUberGoober said:


> Well, I just received word that today's job was cancelled, for me, because they didn't realize how far away it wasy (100 miles). I guess I can't look forward to any more big paydays.


In one post you said you just did your first job and now you say it was cancelled?


----------



## TriadUberGoober

I did my first job yesterday and was assigned a second job today, but today's job was cancelled.


----------



## Donuts

68350 said:


> Just received the confirmation email that I'm set up in the system, but the email suggests buying a $20 6.5 ft builders pocket rod instead of a yardstick...


From using both, I prefer a metal 4' yardstick ($7.99 at Home Depot) over the "pocket rod" ($19.99 amazon) because it stands up by itself - much easier for photos. The "pocket rod" is pretty much a tape measure and would be clumsy to both hold in place and take photos of. Also, it could be awkward to tell someone "hold on a minute while I whip out my "pocket rod".


----------



## 68350

The pocket rod is designed to be removed completely from the case, unlike a tape measure. It should stand up just fine imo. I'll have to remove it and reinsert, see how well that works.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

The 99 cent wooden model from Lowe's paint dept are also effective, and cheap enough that if you lose it you won't feel to bad.


----------



## Boom611

TriadUberGoober said:


> The 99 cent wooden model from Lowe's paint dept are also effective, and cheap enough that if you lose it you won't feel to bad.


Signed up about 2 months ago havent received any jobs! S Florida is accident capital of the US!

I also see tv commercials for the software on tv for the customer to talk directly with adjuster.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

Yeah, I had one job. They are very nice when talking on phone but not very good at providing feedback to email questions.


----------



## 68350

I received an emailed job request yesterday morning from Andrew. Supposedly with an attached doc file with the specifics of the job. However, the file turned out to be an MS Word cover page with a message that the file was created with an older version of Word. It wouldn't open on my S7 Edge, or on my W10 PC or W10 laptop. I've emailed back to Andrew twice with no responses. 2nd email I stated that my rides activity has picked up a lot the past few weeks and I'd have to decline this first job. Too bad I couldn't even see the specifics of it, I might have considered it if I could have seen it. Disappointed at no response to 2 emails.


----------



## Boom611

68350 said:


> I received an emailed job request yesterday morning from Andrew. Supposedly with an attached doc file with the specifics of the job. However, the file turned out to be an MS Word cover page with a message that the file was created with an older version of Word. It wouldn't open on my S7 Edge, or on my W10 PC or W10 laptop. I've emailed back to Andrew twice with no responses. 2nd email I stated that my rides activity has picked up a lot the past few weeks and I'd have to decline this first job. Too bad I couldn't even see the specifics of it, I might have considered it if I could have seen it. Disappointed at no response to 2 emails.


I signed up with them when Andrew posted abd supposedly all set up 2 months ago.
Got 1 job 70 miles from my location in the boondocks-no major roads they offered $72 total fee whuch I refused.
Havent heard from them again and Andrew is long gone hence no email response from him.


----------



## TriadUberGoober

I received a similar file to, which I emailed them about. I received a call later that day telling me that they had been hacked and to delete the file (and that they were calling everyone who had received the file).


----------



## Lord Moyne

I believe TTA has increased the roundtrip mileage threshold from 40 to 60 miles. I got the following from an email: 
Mileage is as follows: 124-60= 64/0.5= $32.
Please advise of the inspection date.

I informed them that because they have increased the mileage threshold I do not wish to perform any more inspections for them.


----------



## Veju

So tta is a wash


----------



## 2Cents

.50 per mile?


----------



## Veju

I've never received the first job from them and if the mileage is that way now then it's a losing proposition.


----------



## Lord Moyne

2Cents said:


> .50 per mile?


Yes, plus absolutely nothing for the time spent traveling. You'd be better off doing UberEats deliveries instead of TTA inspections in most markets.


----------



## 2Cents

Geez


----------



## sirius black

I did a few of these, and they were an OK way to set up a few paid miles before actually going on-line to drive. Having said that, I haven’t gotten a single claim in about 4 months. I had one body shop owner tell me that they were going to be doing these in the future. I wonder if they got to that point. Makes a lot more sense to have a body shop owner download the app and take care of the video than to have folks getting paid to drive around, after a background check, to do this sort of thing.


----------



## 2Cents

So insurance companies should now trust the body shops too?
I didn't know that the owner of the shop was also a certified appraiser.


----------



## Cableguynoe

sirius black said:


> . Makes a lot more sense to have a body shop owner download the app and take care of the video than to have folks getting paid to drive around, after a background check, to do this sort of thing.





2Cents said:


> So insurance companies should now trust the body shops too?
> I didn't know that the owner of the shop was also a certified appraiser.


They dont have to be a certified appraiser. They take multiple pics and videos and send directly to the appraiser with their quote for them to approve.
This saves the appraiser a trip and gives the body shop a better chance at getting the job.


----------



## 2Cents

Cableguynoe said:


> They dont have to be a certified appraiser. They take multiple pics and videos and send directly to the appraiser with their quote for them to approve.
> This saves the appraiser a trip and gives the body shop a better chance at getting the job.


Nah, make the appraiser do his job. Making the trip, is part of the gig.


----------



## Cableguynoe

2Cents said:


> Nah, make the appraiser do his job. Making the trip, is part of the gig.


If that works for you.

I want someone that wants to make the most possible money working on my car deciding what work needs to be done on my car.(when insurance is paying, of course)
Then once the appraiser approves, I tell appraiser to give me a check for the money. I decided to go somewhere else. Didn't like that place.

Then I take it to the place that gave me the smallest quote (last time I did this was almost an $800 difference).
Get the work done and extra money for my troubles.


----------



## sirius black

2Cents said:


> Nah, make the appraiser do his job. Making the trip, is part of the gig.


This "gig" is basically a traveling camera operator. You show up, and do a video conference to point your camera where they tell you - VIN plates, license plate, vehicle options, and damaged areas - so the appraiser, who is sitting in an office, can determine the amount that will be paid on the claim. The person aiming the camera isn't doing any appraising, and has no influence on the appraisal. The person on the other end receiving the video does that. The office-sitting appraiser takes the screen screen shots that they need, then uses their data base for the vehicle involved to tabulate.


----------



## 2Cents

sirius black said:


> This "gig" is basically a traveling camera operator. You show up, and do a video conference to point your camera where they tell you - VIN plates, license plate, vehicle options, and damaged areas - so the appraiser, who is sitting in an office, can determine the amount that will be paid on the claim. The person aiming the camera isn't doing any appraising, and has no influence on the appraisal. The person on the other end receiving the video does that. The office-sitting appraiser takes the screen screen shots that they need, then uses their data base for the vehicle involved to tabulate.


And how did insurance companies do this prior to 2015?


----------



## steveK2016

2Cents said:


> And how did insurance companies do this prior to 2015?


How did we travel long distances prior to 1907? Technology changes, companies can too to minimize costs and maximize profits.


----------



## sirius black

steveK2016 said:


> How did we travel long distances prior to 1907? Technology changes, companies can too to minimize costs and maximize profits.


And that's the whole purpose of this - Instead of a highly paid appraiser spending 75% of their time traveling from claim to claim, they can now get the same data from a lower paid, remote source, and complete more appraisals, at a lower cost. If you're an appraiser by trade, you're probably not a big fan, much like taxi drivers when Rideshare came along.


----------



## steveK2016

sirius black said:


> And that's the whole purpose of this - Instead of a highly paid appraiser spending 75% of their time traveling from claim to claim, they can now get the same data from a lower paid, remote source, and complete more appraisals, at a lower cost. If you're an appraiser by trade, you're probably not a big fan, much like taxi drivers when Rideshare came along.


Would be a great app and gig if they had more business to put out, but it seems it would make more sense to get the actual auto body shop on board doing this than getting a 3rd party driver to do it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

What you folks don't realize is that the appraisal company is taking your $25 photos and putting them into a report and charging the insurance company $250-$500 for your work. While it might appear the insurance company is saving money, the reality is that the appraisal company is pocketing the savings and not passing them to the insurance company.

If this type of thing does catch on, the insurance companies will get the photos directly from the policy holder and do their own estimate reports and they won't need an outside appraisal company to do this type of work.


----------



## Jefo

A few years ago when my auto was damaged . the adjuster from my insurance company had me take photos so theydidnt have to come out


----------

